# Dynex 19" Remote Codes



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Anyone have the Remote Codes for Dynex DX-LCTV19 for the RC23 Remote?


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Have you looked at the RC23 Manual?

Have you tried Code Scan?


Turn the TV ON
Push and hold down Mute (keep it held down)
Push and hold Select (keep it held down)
Look the the Top of the REMOTE
The green light under the word TV should blink 2CE
After the light blinks 2CE push in 9-9-1 (without the -'s)
The light will blink 2CE upon entering the '1'
Push in 1 again, the light will blink 2CE again
Push the CH UP button on the remote, hold for about 2 seconds, let go
Repeat
Repeat until TV turns OFF (not flickers, not changes channels, OFF)
When the TV turns OFF, push the SELECT button to save the code
Push PWR to turn the TV back on.
Slide the switch back over to the D* position and try the volume/power
If things arent working properly, start over. The first time you click channel up the TV will turn off. Manually turn the TV back on, and continue.

If you pay attention to the light blinking at the top of the remote when you push CH UP, sometimes you'll notice it wont blink. This is normal, continue. If it blinks 3 times consecutively, you've cycled through all codes stored in the remote.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

www.dynex.com I think is their website they list codes for Phillips/RCA/One For All/Sony & Directv universal remotes. All Insignia and Dynex TVs manufactured after Jan. 1,2007 are supposed to use Directv code 10463 also try 11463.


----------

